# Problème de stockage IPad



## Cynok (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, j'espère que mon soucis pourra trouver réponse auprès de vous.
Je suis en possession d'un IPad 1 Wifi 16go sous la dernière MAJ IOS depuis plus d'un an, tout se passe très bien je n'ai pas de soucis majeurs tout roule.
Pas de problème jusqu'à fin Octobre où la partie "Autre" dans la barre de stockage se remplie petit à petit au fur et à mesure de mes synchronisations quotidiennes.
J'ai un usage principalement média de mon ipad dans le sens où je ne vais pas sur internet avec la journée, je n'utilise pas d'applications je ne fais que d'écouter de la musique et des vidéos dessus. Vidéos que je transfère quotidiennement toutes en format .mp4.
Seulement cette section "Autre" se remplie, se remplie jusqu'à atteindre plusieurs Go ce qui m'empêche de remettre d'autres vidéos ...
J'en arrive à devoir restaurer au moins une fois par semaine mon ipad pour que ces "Autre" disparaissent.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cynok (8 Décembre 2011)

Mes vidéos partent bien la partie vidéo d'itunes.
La mémoire occupée est la même et aucune application n'a été remise depuis la dernière restauration et le problème reste.
Merci


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2011)

@cynok, as tu testé ceci?


----------



## Cynok (10 Décembre 2011)

Merci j'ai testé en effet ça a réduit considérablement la partie Autre Merci


----------

